# Tilapia No Go



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been feeding my Caribes (4-5") Prosalt Silvers and Tilapia from Walmart. Now they seem to take a few pieces out the tilapia and looks bored with it.

Any suggestions on what else they might go crazy over?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Earthworms, smelts, raw shrimp, sole, catfish?

They might also just be over fed, perhaps a couple weeks of fasting will spunk up their feeding habits. How often are you feeding them?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^ agree + leeches, mine love em. pellets, my reds and caribe seem to really like em. but really... variety, I know when I eat the same thing every day I get awfully sick of it.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Its all about conditioning. They will eat if they get hungry. Feed them less like KSLS mentioned. I find fresh fish is best. Grocery stores tend to freeze then thaw the fish and the P's can tell. If you buy this thawed fish from the store then refreeze it this can be bad. I used to buy huge amounts when it was on sale and freeze it but refreezing fish causes a bacteria to form which is extremely dangerous for humans so I assume it cant be great for fish. Shrimp seem to be my pirayas favorite but my caribas will eat anything. Try shrimp though. Some people believe that the carotene in shrimp will help to improve the colours of P's as well.


----------

